
Yubikey RSA Key Gen Vulnerability - scheesman
https://www.yubico.com/keycheck/
======
Perceptes
Good of them to offer free replacements. My Yubikey 4 Nano was among the
devices affected, and I've already ordered a replacement!

~~~
scheesman
I have three affected devices! I was just disappointed in them that I found
out from a third party (GitHub) that my security hardware had a vulnerability
instead of directly from them.

